# Is there any simple fix to a keyboard ghosting?



## Mike1215 (Oct 16, 2010)

I've searched this on the web and this forum. Only thing I came up with is "find a keyboard that doesn't have a problem with ghosting". But, my question is, is there a simple solution to fixing keyboard ghosting on a laptop?

Every laptop I've ever owned would not allow you to use more than 2 of any combination of the up, down, left, right, and space bar keys (which, needless to say, is used for a lot of games). I know remapping would probably solve this, but sadly, some games don't allow remapping.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi did you ever try any of these Remap Keyboard Keys with These 3 Free Apps [Windows]
AutoHotkey - Free Mouse and Keyboard Macro Program with Hotkeys and AutoText
just a thought


----------

